# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] TurboHUD not opening at all

## coconnell1396

Files: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Diablo 3 is in 32 bit, Windows Defender is off in case of interference. I just downloaded the latest version, extracted multiple times with the same problem each time - it never launching. It does not appear in task manager either. I am running as administrator. MGR does not work either. I have used this in the past, but it has been over a year since I last did.

----------


## knight84

th only support 64 bit ..

----------


## coconnell1396

It does not work in 32 or 64 bit. TurboHud doesn't launch at all

----------


## itsmylife

D3 has to be started in 64bit mode. You set this in manager or if you start D3 directly search for something like diabloX64.exe.

----------


## coconnell1396

It is now in 64 bit. TurboHUD still does not launch.

----------

